# My layout in the making!



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

i have been working on this layout off and on while time allows for 9 months now. My 3 year old loves it all he wants to do is go in the basement to play trains which drives me to build even more and in the process of the building i have acquired a love for the hobby! Here are a few pics of my progress so far! Be warned its not the prettiest yet but Rome wasnt built in a day! Where it all started








locos waiting for decoders








one view of the small yard








main part of layout








side view of yard








i still have about 58 more feet of bench work to build till i can expand even farther!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The first pictures says it all, what a great shot!  Love to see the kids faces light up.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Ever since he was really little he has liked trains! I thought maybe it was just a phase but after a few years of his love for trains im thinking not now. That pic was taken christmas of 2011. He was so excited he was shaking i have never seen him so excited!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the layout. It is great to see kidds light up when they see them. Please keep posting the pictures.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It is good to see the mix of new and old locos.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice I like the yard I wish I had made one when I did my layout


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Good for you Buck and your Lil Engineer! Nice yard and your gonna need those little hand to help you with scenery too! I like the diner..I was looking for one like it a while back...and I'm still looking! Keep posting pics of your progress!:thumbsup:


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Good for you Buck and your Lil Engineer! Nice yard and your gonna need those little hand to help you with scenery too! I like the diner..I was looking for one like it a while back...and I'm still looking! Keep posting pics of your progress!:thumbsup:


Thanks all for your kind words! Im not married to the diner its something im not sure I really want! If ur interested I can send you pics of it and you can make me an offer for it!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Things i need to go through yet! Sometimes i use them as rewards for my son when he does good things!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, thats massive. I used to pic up my sons like that, now they can pic me up, one 6'5" the next is 6'4" & the little guys 6'2" but he's only 17 not positive he's done yet! 
But yes, My Dad had em lit up when we went to visit & ran the trains! 
My oldest(now 31) asked me for a set for under his tree, i'm giving him the one lionel 027 set my dad traded me for an ho set I had gotten from a customer for my tree, nothing real old or anything fancy, but he figgered it would stand up to the kids better, so I'll do the same for my son. next 2 will have to start with HO! Cool stuff, Rich.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thats one big collection. Are you going to use any kind of road bed under the track or is it just going to lay on top of the pink foam board


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Buck.........I hope that is not a water line mark on the wall.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Kal
I plan on using road bed but im always changing ideas as I learn better things but im almost satisfied with the design now!

Big ed
no not a water line on the wall some sort of water stop mortar that I have been slowly peeling off the walls! I just bought this house a year ago and have had no water problems even with rain. I keep 2 dehumidifiers down there and humidity is never over 40%


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Decided to add a crossover to make getting to the future expansion area easier! Plus wired 20 turnouts! Had the supervisor on the job today! 









He even tests my work for functionality


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The pictures of the very young man enjoying his time with the model railroad is priceless. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a very nice looking layout but I just can't see why everybody uses a foam sheet on top of the table. You already have a smooth flat surface so what do you need the foam for? Then you have to glue the track down because track nails won't hold in the foam so making changes will leave pot holes in the foam. Stacked foam for hills and mountains i can see. pete


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Well one reason I used it was because I was given 8 sheets of it for free. Was left overs from a big construction job. Another reason I choose it was for the ease of adding streams, creeks, and rivers which I wont have to cut into the wood structure of my layout to install simply have to use a knife. Another benefit I have found is it seems to have some sound deadening abilities!


----------



## KylerA (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks good, and nice collection of locos.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Well was able to get somethings accomplished this weekend on the layout. Got all the road bed on the 2 mains and 2 sidings which took 4 boxes of cork and 4 tubes of silicone plus did some tweaking on the radius. Only have the yard and a 3 track coal siding to finish and the road bed on the main table will be done. Plus started the incline for the addition im adding. Will post some pics after i get things cleaned up a lil its really a mess right now but coming along.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Good to hear you made some progress on your layout! Cant wait to see some pics...


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Buck, Does your son have his own engine to run? We did that with both our kids and it really helped them appreciate proper handling of locos/rolling stock. Of course our son had those Gomez Addams moments...used an older Bachmann F-9 unit that wsa refrred to a the "Sacrificial Engine"! In is 24 now and still remembers the lessons learned!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Macdaddy he has 2 engines that are his to run. Up in his "playroom" aka spare bedroom he has bachman E-Z track set up around the whole perimeter with a bridge and a few tunnels which is DC with a bachman power pak. He has his own box cars i think 10 and his very own Rix rerailer which he does all on his own. If one derails he knows he has to fix it(unless its a big problem then daddy fixs) when we go to the basement he is my dispatcher telling me which trains he wants me to run( blue, black,green etc etc) he usually sits in my lap and once i get things going he does the functions himself. Its so funny watching him close his eyes and push the horn function he pushes it down and starts to shake then says daddy that was cool! Lol


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

Are those Revell engine houses on the layout? If yes, do their doors actually open? I've picked up 2 kits from EBAY and both are missing the door hinges and the track actuator which engages the doors.  would make me feel good to know someone out there has one that actually works.


----------

